# Larry, Moe and Curly cherry



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

another build!

I will use the one big slab

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

I do like planing off rough cut lumber

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

Glue up a panel

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

Flatten it

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Brink (May 30, 2019)

Square holes, and stuby parts

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Bob Ireland (May 31, 2019)

Brink said:


> View attachment 166237
> 
> View attachment 166238


Did you actually plane the wood to almost half it's original depth? You must look like Popeye :)


----------



## rocky1 (May 31, 2019)

No, he looks more like Cheetah!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Brink (May 31, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Did you actually plane the wood to almost half it's original depth? You must look like Popeye :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Did you actually plane the wood to almost half it's original depth? You must look like Popeye :)



Cudo's for being the first person to ask that question. Members here are letting too much slide.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 31, 2019)

Brink said:


> Cudo's for being the first person to ask that question. Members here are letting too much slide.
> 
> View attachment 166751



What, about looking like Popeye or planing 1/2 the thickness?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> What, about looking like Popeye or planing 1/2 the thickness?



Which one do you think I look like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 31, 2019)

This one !

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 31, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 1, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 2, 2019)

Fitting, fitting and more fitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 2, 2019)

I bet it makes it all worth it when you get a nice tight fit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2019)

Bevels

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 5, 2019)

Really cool thread, thank you for sharing. Cant wait to see the finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Johnturner (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2019)

I can't wait to see what color he paints it!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 6, 2019)

Beautiful table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2019)

Glue up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I can't wait to see what color he paints it!



Probably use metallic Krylon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2019)

A little BLO, then let it sit in the sun

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 8, 2019)

What's that bright stuff making dark places under everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 8, 2019)

It’s called a sun...we get lots of it down here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2019)

Finish is on.
Shellac on legs and shelf, poly on the top

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Brink (Jun 22, 2019)

Wet sand and buff out

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 22, 2019)

Hmmm....it's okay I guess.



















Whatever....it's nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 22, 2019)

Another stunner. I love it! Those kind of simple lines are what I try to shoot for with furniture. Man my dad started me on furniture and jewelry boxes and I have done neither in at least a decade. Really great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 24, 2019)

That is one stunning table

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice, Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jun 24, 2019)

That’s straight out gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautiful work! Pretty impressive for a one legged primate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh thats shiny. I like shiny. Nicely done brinkster....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! Pretty impressive for a one legged primate!



I’m healed. Doc says I can do whatever I feel up to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)

Brink said:


> I’m healed. Doc says I can do whatever I feel up to.



Careful on those vines....


----------



## Brink (Jun 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Careful on those vines....



I don’t feel up to that, or unloading the dishwasher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

